# Opinions on Christianity?



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

They can be positive, negative or neutral, it really doesn't matter, say what you really think.

There is another thread that only allows positive feedback towards Christianity here: X  Post here instead if you don't want a debate and you just want to express a positive opinion.

The reason why I'm posting this is for everyone to share their opinion, I feel like the other one is trying to silence people who have something negative to say because they can't handle it. (This is just how I feel, it may or may not be true.) So don't be afraid to share your opinion here, you won't be bashed here.


I advise people to not reply to someone if they feel like insulting them, being snarky to them and so on, debates are fine but being rude isn't.

Otherwise you will most likely have a infraction for your behaviour.

*My Opinion on Christianity*

It brings negativity to the world, no...it brings destruction to the world in my opinion.

Most of the things in the Bible are horrible, the flood that killed the majority of Earth's life (Genocide),the support for slavery, the abuse of women who want to learn, the punishment women get for being raped, if two men lay in the same bed (homosexuals/bisexuals) they will be punished, if a child is disobedient they will be stoned to death e.t.c that's barely even half of it. 

The Old testament and New testament are about the same God/Goddess, so if you worship them (Old & New) that literally means you should support the things I have listed above. People come up with the excuse "that was then, this is now", God/Goddess knows all and sees all, meaning they know the past, future and present so the rules in the Bible should still apply today. Another excuse is that the Old and New testament have different rules, so what? Its still the same God/Goddess. You wouldn't support Hitler if he had a different set of rules for you because "you're special" would you? No. You would be against him for all the terrible things he has done, so why should this be different? Oh that's right because you're brainwashed to believe in the Bible and that God/Goddess is perfect. I wouldn't call someone who killed most of the life on Earth, supports slavery, abuse and murder, perfect. Don't forget most Christians don't even practice their religion, now do they? They don't devote their time to it (that's the meaning of religion). So why should you actually believe in it if you barely read the Bible (just because you own one doesn't mean you read it, lol), attend Church/ a place that worships God/Goddess and so on.

The reason why I'm calling the biblical deity God/Goddess is because I think their gender/sex is based on sexism during that time and assumptions. How do we know it has a gender? We don't have proof and a book certainly isn't enough proof.

Despite all of this, I'm okay with every Christian I know personally, they just believe in God/Goddess they don't worship them. This could be said for most Christians though.

I identify as an atheist so naturally I'm going to be very critical towards any religion.

*This is just my take on things, I won't reply if you decide to be rude to me so don't waste your time.*


----------



## hamster (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't like any religion but you're free to believe in whatever you want.
Sometimes it helps, sometimes it's damaging. I think it has more bad than good though. No one has to follow all the rules, but if you did with Christianity you're a bad person. I don't believe in it and I don't like the scare tactic they pull. I think my grandma was Christian and she must have been comforted because when she fell ill she thought she'd go to Heaven, however if you're not one you're just going to suffer in Hell forever right?
Christianity can bring out the good in people and they can sometimes change their lives around, that's another good thing. Other times it does the exact opposite.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 26, 2017)

I am not a fan of most religions. I mean, most of them have some positive core values but the bulk of it is just not my cup of tea. I voted Negativity. 
Also there's this:


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

I was brought up Catholic by my parents and went to Catholic school for a lot of my life but I'd call myself an agnostic now. A lot of what has put me off Christianity is the amount of people that treat others badly under the guise of their religion. Growing up in rural Ireland, I've heard an awful lot of hate being spread by practicing Catholics towards just about any marginalised group you can imagine. The sex abuse scandals regarding the Catholic church in this country are pretty much in the icing on the disillusionment cake for me. idk, maybe I'd like to revisit Christianity at a later point in my life, but I've seen enough of the damage it can cause to ensure that point won't be any time soon.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't think it's necessarily a bad concept, but I've dealt with enough Christians in my life to know that the vast majority of them in the area that I live are 100% intolerant of anything not in the bible and actively discriminate against those who "sin". I'm sure that's not the case with all of them, but it's enough to drive me far from the religion.


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm Catholic but I'm not really religious, and like obviously you shouldn't base all your morals off of some ancient book.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Roh said:


> I don't think it's necessarily a bad concept, but I've dealt with enough Christians in my life to know that the vast majority of them in the area that I live are 100% intolerant of anything not in the bible and actively discriminate against those who "sin". I'm sure that's not the case with all of them, but it's enough to drive me far from the religion.


From my experience the majority of mainline protestants and catholics are for the most part pretty tolerant and welcoming to people, evangelicals tend to be really crazed about stuff like gays and abortion and drugs and sex before marriage.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't have any problems with christians or people of other religions as long as they don't hurt anyone or try to push their beliefs on other people. People don't have to agree with stuff like homosexuality or abortion but they do have to accept that others do.


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

I think it's something good. 
However, there are some things that can be problematic with it...


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok. All religions throughout history have done a thing that wasn't right. The only religion that is exempt from that, to my knowledge, is Judaism. 

Stop attacking Christianity. Christianity brings hope, peace, stability to a lot of individuals and communities. There is a social war on Christianity that a lot of people seem to not care about. I suggest those who are interested to check out the book 'Godless America'. I believe Todd Starnes wrote it. I also suggest looking at the demographics of the Middle East. Christianity is declining there drastically... it's declining there b/c Christians are being acted upon horribly for their belief.


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Ok. All religions throughout history have done a thing that wasn't right. The only religion that is exempt from that, to my knowledge, is Judaism.
> 
> Stop attacking Christianity. Christianity brings hope, peace, stability to a lot of individuals and communities. There is a social war on Christianity that a lot of people seem to not care about. I suggest those who are interested to check out the book 'Godless America'. I believe Todd Starnes wrote it. I also suggest looking at the demographics of the Middle East. Christianity is declining there drastically... it's declining there being Christians are being acted upon horribly for their belief.


Christianity, Islam, and Judaism all have some sort of bigoted garbage in their dogma so yeah to an extent they should be attacked. Also I'm pretty sure America would be fine without religion lol, it's not like people are going to go out killing and raping people because they don't know Jesus. Religion =/= morals. 

Also do you not realize the irony of you being gay and suggesting a book that defends anti-gay "traditional values"


----------



## Leen (Feb 26, 2017)

I feel like all religion does is divide people, both historically and presently. I was raised Christian and I know the ins and outs of it, and it honestly does not appeal to me. So many people say that Christianity is about loving everyone, because Jesus does. But that's not what a lot of Christians practice. As someone in the LGBT community and gender non-conforming person, I've seen the judgement and prejudice firsthand.

I don't have anything against religious folks. It's when they start to impose their beliefs and judgements on me that I draw the line.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

I do not have a very positive view of Christianity. Sure, plenty of Christians are good and moral people. However, the religion can twist people's minds - cause them to devalue their life here on Earth. I've seen it happen in person. I lost a family member to that mindset.

The Bible is just straight-up immoral and full of atrocities. If the Bible was seen as solely a document from its time, that would be okay. However it is seen as the authority on morality. That is so messed up, I don't even know where to begin to start. There aren't any Christians that follow it in entirety, but there are some who use it to justify their sexism/misogyny, racism, homophobia, transphobia, and hate of people who follow other religions or follow no religion. And because it originated from a culture who did not understand reason, it has plenty of material for these hateful people to work off of.

I don't find it funny. If there was any all-knowing, moral deity behind the writing of the Bible, slavery would have been completely and utterly condemned. Women and men would have been declared equal (and on top of that, there would be no toxic "purity culture" which shames women for having any will or confidence of their own, shames women sexuality, and also shames victims so badly). Homosexuality would have been declared as something natural that happens in a small portion of the population, etc, etc.

The Bible should be seen as what it is - a collection of documents from history, which help us understand the mythology of people from the time (it's actually very interesting from that understanding), along with their customs of ethics and morality (which are just completely barbaric by today's post-Enlightenment understanding). The Bible is mythology, and it is _toxic_ mythology. My opinion is that I wish people would move on from Christianity. If people still want to be spiritual and believe in a deity (which I don't understand because there's no reason whatsoever to believe any of that stuff, but there is freedom for a reason) that's fine, but please humanity, move on.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 26, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> They can be positive, negative or neutral, it really doesn't matter, say what you really think.
> 
> There is another thread that only allows positive feedback towards Christianity here: X
> 
> *The reason why I'm posting this is for everyone to share their opinion, I feel like the other one is trying to silence people who have something negative to say because they can't handle it.* So don't be afraid to share your opinion here, you won't be bashed here.



I don't care you made a thread for people to share all opinions towards Christianity, but this statement right here made me angry. I've already shared my opinion on Christianity in the other thread. Based on your opinion, you know nothing about Christianity or what it's about. It's just God, by the way. Not God/Goddess I don't know where you're getting that from.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't care you made a thread for people to share all opinions towards Christianity, but this statement right *here made me angry*. I've already shared my opinion on Christianity in the other thread. Based on your opinion, you know nothing about Christianity or what it's about. It's just God, by the way. Not God/Goddess I don't know where you're getting that from.



It made me *angry too* because the other thread is over the *positive* things, so of course the *negative* things would be frowned upon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2017)

I voted other because Christianity isn't the only one that caused more harm than help. Almost every religion has done this. Even atheism amd agnosticism has been just as harmful as Christianity and Islam has. The Bible and Quran has never encouraged violence. In fact, they scorn violence. But the radicals decide to ruin these my making them religions of war. The Crusades, Spanish Inquisition, 9/11, and ISIS all prove this point. So yes, religion caused more harm than help in the secular world, but ditching religion for that reason doesn't make you any better. Some atheists can even get arrogant about it. But atheism isn't evil either.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 26, 2017)

So you purposefully started this thread so we can **** on that one? It wasn't trying to silence negative opinions, sometimes people want a nice space where they can talk about something they all agree with together, not everything on the internet needs to be an argumentative space. You could've made this poll without bashing the positive space. I don't get why people feel the need to do that. If you hate Christianity, Judaism, any religion, whatever. Fine. Make your own space to talk about why but there's no need to make false accusations.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

The thing I find confusing about Christianity is how they can say that there were talking animals and people living for 900 years and they just expect us to pass it off as truth and not deny it.

Like how the heck am I supposed to believe that?

This is why I just can't do religion anymore. It doesn't make any sense.

The church told me that I have to revolve my life around God and never question anything He does. Well I'm sorry but I just can't help it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> The Bible should be seen as what it is - a collection of documents from history, which help us understand the mythology of people from the time (it's actually very interesting from that understanding), along with their customs of ethics and morality (which are just completely barbaric by today's post-Enlightenment understanding). The Bible is mythology, and it is _toxic_ mythology. My opinion is that I wish people would move on from Christianity. If people still want to be spiritual and believe in a deity (which I don't understand because there's no reason whatsoever to believe any of that stuff, but there is freedom for a reason) that's fine, but please humanity, move on.



*applauds*


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

Envy said:


> The Bible should be seen as what it is - a collection of documents from history, which help us understand the mythology of people from the time (it's actually very interesting from that understanding), along with their customs of ethics and morality (which are just completely barbaric by today's post-Enlightenment understanding). The Bible is mythology, and it is _toxic_ mythology. My opinion is that I wish people would move on from Christianity. If people still want to be spiritual and believe in a deity (which I don't understand because there's no reason whatsoever to believe any of that stuff, but there is freedom for a reason) that's fine, but please humanity, move on.



Agreeing with this ^^

I personally don't like Christianity, but I won't hate on it, either. I'm an atheist, I believe in no god (though I do believe there is something out there more than us). I was forced into religion at an early age, when my mom used to make me go to church, fill my head with notions of what god is, and at one point, I did believe it. Until I realized that I didn't actually believe in god, and went my own way (she isn't aware of this, and would probably have a heart attack, as would the rest of my Christian family, if she were to find out). I am welcoming of everyone regardless of their beliefs, skin color, origin (sexual and otherwise), but I refuse to follow any religion, especially Christianity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

stormynight-tea said:


> I personally don't like Christianity, but I won't hate on it, either. I'm an atheist, I believe in no god (though I do believe there is something out there more than us). I was forced into religion at an early age, when my mom used to make me go to church, fill my head with notions of what god is, and at one point, I did believe it. Until I realized that I didn't actually believe in god, and went my own way (she isn't aware of this, and would probably have a heart attack, as would the rest of my Christian family, if she were to find out). I am welcoming of everyone regardless of their beliefs, skin color, origin (sexual and otherwise), but I refuse to follow any religion, especially Christianity.



Same thing happened here. I stopped believing in Christianity when I was old enough to think for myself.

I recently tried to go to a youth group at a local church, to see if I could make some friends. Not only did I, like, not even meet anyone there, but when they were talking about "the love of God" and Jesus rising from the dead and somehow that being the only way to relieve the sin of humanity, I couldn't help but feel bad for them because they believe in all that crazy stuff. I mean it's their right to believe it, but... man...


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

But honestly, I'm neutral. Every religion brings with it both positivity and negativity. There will always be extremism in ever religion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stormynight-tea said:


> I personally don't like Christianity, but I won't hate on it, either. I'm an atheist, I believe in no god (though I do believe there is something out there more than us). I was forced into religion at an early age, when my mom used to make me go to church, fill my head with notions of what god is, and at one point, I did believe it. Until I realized that I didn't actually believe in god, and went my own way (she isn't aware of this, and would probably have a heart attack, as would the rest of my Christian family, if she were to find out). I am welcoming of everyone regardless of their beliefs, skin color, origin (sexual and otherwise), but I refuse to follow any religion, especially Christianity.



I strongly relate to this. I'm accepting of other people's beliefs, but once I was able to think for myself and realised that there's this thing called _science_, I was outta there. I'm also gay, so if I did decide to get back into religion, I wouldn't be accepted because 

i have sinned.​


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I strongly relate to this. I'm accepting of other people's beliefs, but once I was able to think for myself and realised that there's this thing called _science_, I was outta there. I'm also gay, so if I did decide to get back into religion, I wouldn't be accepted because
> 
> i have sinned.​



I am heterosexual biromantic (starting to realize I'm a bit homosexual), so I know for sure I wouldn't be accepted if I were to ever go back either, which I can say without a doubt, I won't. My family is unaware of my self-discovery, and my atheism, and I'd like to keep it that way, because I'd rather not deal with the comment *"you've sinned."* I understand not all Christians say this, but I can assure you my family would if they were to find out, because they are very... extreme. I have a fondness for other sexualities as well (I watch Shadowhunters, and MagnusxAlec are adorable), which I have become less wary of showing, and actually enjoy doing so. My mother has realized this I think; she used to complain about the shows I watched because of gay relationships, but now she barely utters a word, because she knows I don't give a f--- what she thinks. 

this turned into a rant, when it was supposed to be an agreeing reply. oops


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

I think yes religion does cause schisms... the word schism literally derives from religious separation, and by looking through history a lot of, if not all, wars have some sort of religious component or affiliation with it. However, I think this derives from religious people though. There is an underlying arrogance with religious people I've noticed, each thinks their way of thinking is better than anyone else's and everyone should follow theres and the world would be a better place. However, no, there is nothing to say one is better than the other... not to mention all of them are based on supernatural events that happened 2000 years ago from a book comprising stories that before hand were only passed on by word of mouth.

I don't care about people following a religion, its a personal relationship with whoever as far as I know, so keep it that. We all have an innate spiritual need that we need to fulfill for our lives, and lots of people do that through religion, i can respect that. However, I am more science based and believe in evidence based everything, so I can't justify following anything that to me just doesn't make sense.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't care you made a thread for people to share all opinions towards Christianity, but this statement right here made me angry. I've already shared my opinion on Christianity in the other thread. Based on your opinion, you know nothing about Christianity or what it's about. It's just God, by the way. Not God/Goddess I don't know where you're getting that from.



Well you didn't need to be a dickhead about it either. Go slither back to Raskell's thread then, snake. Hiss hiss.

- - - Post Merge - - -



stormynight-tea said:


> I am heterosexual biromantic (starting to realize I'm a bit homosexual), so I know for sure I wouldn't be accepted if I were to ever go back either, which I can say without a doubt, I won't. My family is unaware of my self-discovery, and my atheism, and I'd like to keep it that way, because I'd rather not deal with the comment *"you've sinned."* I understand not all Christians say this, but I can assure you my family would if they were to find out, because they are very... extreme. I have a fondness for other sexualities as well (I watch Shadowhunters, and MagnusxAlec are adorable), which I have become less wary of showing, and actually enjoy doing so. My mother has realized this I think; she used to complain about the shows I watched because of gay relationships, but now she barely utters a word, because she knows I don't give a f--- what she thinks.
> 
> this turned into a rant, when it was supposed to be an agreeing reply. oops



_Embrace the gay._ Find people who understand and support you. I get 'family matters' and all, but what if your family hates you for something _you couldn't decide?_ It's a bit cheesy, but RuPaul said it best, the LGBT community can choose their family and who they surround themselves with. There's so many people who've been kicked out because of all the stigma and there's lots of people who understand.

Christianity is supposed to spread positivity, love and acceptance, the heck is up with that?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't have a strong opinion on Christianity or any other major religions either. People are welcome to believe whatever they'd like to believe with the caveat that they don't try to beat me over the head with it in the process.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Christianity is a beautiful religion.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

stormynight-tea said:


> Agreeing with this ^^
> 
> I personally don't like Christianity, but I won't hate on it, either. I'm an atheist, I believe in no god (though I do believe there is something out there more than us). I was forced into religion at an early age, when my mom used to make me go to church, fill my head with notions of what god is, and at one point, I did believe it. Until I realized that I didn't actually believe in god, and went my own way (she isn't aware of this, and would probably have a heart attack, as would the rest of my Christian family, if she were to find out). I am welcoming of everyone regardless of their beliefs, skin color, origin (sexual and otherwise), but I refuse to follow any religion, especially Christianity.



My parents (and grandparents, when I visited them) also took me to church every Sunday and raised me to believe. For me, church was only ever going through the motions. I never felt God, Jesus, or anything that they were all feeling. For a long time I assumed it was something wrong with me, and/or God/Jesus would reveal themselves to me someday.

That never happened. I joined internet forums where I got exposure to quite a few more viewpoints. The funny thing is that my first exposure to an atheist was very negative, and I was deep in my "belief" and scoffed at him. He was a former member of the church I attended as a child and had become a complete jerk to me. While my parents weren't deeply religious, I was still raised in a very insulated environment. It was an environment that (perhaps not really intended by my parents, who certainly have strong disagreements with the values of many Christians) led to me believing that Christianity was this force for good.

It's very hard for me to believe I ever thought like that, but I documented it out in my diary, so I once thought like that. This former-church member only served to reinforce this belief. However, very soon, with me becoming more active on forums (and also taking European history), this belief would be completely and utterly shattered. I think when I learned that sexism and homophobia had many roots in Christianity, it finally did me in. In my middle school years I had endured a ton of harassment. If I had known that their hate was rooted in the religion I held so high up on a pedestal... I was so disgusted.

Of course, if there had been reason for me to believe in God, if I had ever been actually communicated to by this supposed being, I wouldn't have been able to let the religion go. But there was no reason to believe. Suddenly I was able to reason and find myself at the natural belief I had always had but denied - there is no reason to believe in God or any religion.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 26, 2017)

Like any religion, Christianity is not expressed the same depending on its branch? (do you have a better word?) and the country.
It certainly did terrible things in the world through the ages but it's not just evil. My relatives are Catholic, where I live it's the religion of the majority. My generation didn't learn about the old testament which was "according to the religious teaching us" just the old book of Jewish laws that had nothing to do with us. Another interesting thing was St-Paul not being a real apostle when he's pretty much the poster boy for the Roman Catholic church lol, I remember a priest saying that Paul said something bad about homosexuals twice and women as well but then saying, "Well, Paul was an opportunist anyway that never met Jesus and other apostles didn't like him much so..." (funny priest) Well anyway, _never_ in my 14 years of Catholic school, a religious teacher said anything against gays or women, quite the contrary Jesus loved everybody and we were better to do the same, love them, forgive them for whatever sin, never judge them and let them beat us if they feel like it, because you know, only selfless persons are going to be saved in the end. I don't think people got the message right though 

I read the bible for fun at school when I had nothing to do and thought it was full of contradictions and didn't make much sense, especially in modern times. I thought Jesus was harsh sometimes, like why people couldn't divorce, then I've been told it was common for the men at that time to get rid of their spouses and throw them in the streets with nothing, so Jesus told them they couldn't divorce and because he feared that men where going to kill women instead to take another, he added that they couldn't remarry either when widowed. Apparently is was an attempt to help women then.

The problem with religion and not just Christianity is that it's old stories/laws written for some reason in ancient times that have little to do with us. We kept what we wanted, forgot the rest, gave them new significations and made people believe it was said by some alien (sorry I'm atheist). Forcing those old laws on people now without knowing the story behind them (and even knowing them) is ridiculous. Just keep "what Jesus would do" and you should be fine...or maybe not, because some people would probably not like seeing you wandering around in dress with a bunch of guys doing nothing all day long. XD

Why did some religious burned and banned all books about homosexuals? Because at some time in history homosexuality was not a big deal, some think it was because of political alliances, just like why the Pope is not allowed to marry anymore, because mrs was meddling too much in his affairs. Well whatever.. Today things didn't change much, religion meddle in politics way too much in some countries,  Christianity in USA and where I live is not the same, I guess it's also different from South America, Africa, Europe, Asia... it can be negative or positive depending of what people are doing with it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 26, 2017)

Eh, it can make some better people.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 26, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> They can be positive, negative or neutral, it really doesn't matter, say what you really think.
> 
> There is another thread that only allows positive feedback towards Christianity here: X  Post here instead if you don't want a debate and you just want to express a positive opinion.
> 
> ...



I believe It's the same deity for everybody, Christians, Jews, Muslims, and older religions, they just don't agree on the prophets and what they said.
I also think that believers know very well it's humans who wrote the laws and even Jesus who was an human (they said) didn't agree with all of them. The bible was the politic of that time and maybe God sent his son because humans got it all wrong  Most of people believe in their own God not the one in the book written by humans.  They believe in a higher being. _My theory_ would be that first humans thought the sun was God and then interpreted all natural disasters by being act of God, maybe it's just that, stories on things they couldn't explain, then stories to teach or control.


----------



## KatRose (Feb 26, 2017)

Personally, I do not see anything beneficial in Christianity as a whole. I think its teachings are filled with hypocrisy and far too strong of a reliance on writing about 2000 years old that frankly (as others have mentioned) should serve more as a collection of historical documents than something to base every freaking life decision on. With that said, I still try to be accepting of Christians and their faith because it gives some people a purpose and something to believe in. That's all fine and dandy, but it certainly does absolutely nothing for me. The only thing that makes me furious about the religion is this sort of herd mentality and blind faith. Far too many followers of Christianity are so close-minded because they have been taught to only accept the things they read straight from the Bible. I find this really disconcerting since this provincial viewpoint on life and certain issues such as sexuality is the thing that leads to wars and fighting and whatnot all in the name of some "God" because people are too scared of what they don't know thanks to the teachings of a narrow-minded religion.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 26, 2017)

Well, I am a Christian so of course I think of it as a good thing. It has only brought good things into my life


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't have a problem with Christianity or any religion in general. I do have a problem with the fervently devout and ultra religious, because they're the ones who ruin everything for everyone. I see religion used as a justification to hurt people for any number of reasons, all under the excuse that they have "religious freedom" and having people who don't live their lives exactly the way the feel they should is an "obvious attack on their religious morals and rights". I just happen to live in the United States, where I can't walk fifteen steps without someone trying to bludgeon me with a bible for my wicked, lesbian, feminist ways, so I'll admit I'm a little more anti-religious towards Christianity than I am towards the other major two.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

i chose other

im not religious but there are many people who are and their religion is very important to them. christianity and other religions are great because people feel helped by their faith. 

at the same time there are a lot of people who are ignorant because of their faith. people who dislike gay people because they're christians and all that.
but i think that it is unfair to say that christianity brings negativity to society, like ueah sure it does but also it brings joy and the christians who are crappy people are probably not crappy because of their religion. people who twist the bible to fit their own views so they can defend themselves with "the bible says this!!!" are the problem. not christianity as a religion

i think everyone is allowed to have their own religion (or no religion). religion makes me personally feel really uncomfortable but that's my problem and i shouldnt disrespect others because of it, just like how they shouldn't disrespect me because i'm not religious


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

It's a great thing.

People need to realize the fact that the Bible was written hundred of years ago, and that most of "today's problems" weren't really a thing back then. So if you claim that the Bible is "against homosexuals" than realize that it wasn't even a topic when the Bible was written!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2017)

Religion causes more trouble than its worth, in my opinion. You can sit and say "God has brought so much love into my life" and stuff, but meanwhile there are men, women, and children getting their whole heads cut off with small knives for incorrectly converting to Islam. Religion as a whole (Christianity included) should not exist. Unfortunately, it does, and nothing can or should be done about it now, 'cause everyone should be allowed to believe what they want to believe and stuff, but I think it's horrible.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It's a great thing.
> 
> People need to realize the fact that the Bible was written hundred of years ago, and that most of "today's problems" weren't really a thing back then. So if you claim that the Bible is "against homosexuals" than realize that it wasn't even a topic when the Bible was written!



Therefore it shouldn't be a topic now. Christians seem to idolise the "man shall not lie with another man" bit to justify their hatred, so if that's the case why do so many Christians use the bible as a shield to defend themselves for homophobic comments?


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It's a great thing.
> 
> People need to realize the fact that the Bible was written hundred of years ago, and that most of "today's problems" weren't really a thing back then. So if you claim that the Bible is "against homosexuals" than realize that it wasn't even a topic when the Bible was written!



Religion made gay rights an issue. Back then, people may have not cared if someone was attracted to someone else of the same sex, but then these books came along that said being gay is wrong and evil and then people started discriminating against gay, lesbian, and bisexual people in large numbers as religion spread.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Religion causes more trouble than its worth, in my opinion. You can sit and say "God has brought so much love into my life" and stuff, but meanwhile there are men, women, and children getting their whole heads cut off with small knives for incorrectly converting to Islam. Religion as a whole (Christianity included) should not exist. Unfortunately, it does, and nothing can or should be done about it now, 'cause everyone should be allowed to believe what they want to believe and stuff, but I think it's horrible.



So you're saying that we aren't allowed to say that we appreciate Christianity because there are others out there who are getting tortured by other Religions, and that's Christianity's fault?


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It's a great thing.
> 
> People need to realize the fact that the Bible was written hundred of years ago, and that most of "today's problems" weren't really a thing back then. So if you claim that the Bible is "against homosexuals" than realize that it wasn't even a topic when the Bible was written!



It's actually thousands of years old by this point. I forget exactly when the newest documents were written, but it was centuries over a thousand years ago.

As I stated back in my original post in this topic, equality of women, the blatant immorality of slavery, etc., all of these things should have been prescribed by an all-knowing, absolutely good God. Instead, we see laws typical of cultures of the time - blood sacrifices, prescription of slavery, treating women like property/punishing a rapist by marrying him to his victim, etc., etc. Including no matter context the "laying with another man" passage can be put into, it is barbaric for God to claim that they should be stoned.

I don't care if these things "weren't issues" back then. To an all-knowing, absolutely good God, the status of those issues to humans of the time should have been irrelevant given his knowledge.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> So you're saying that we aren't allowed to say that we appreciate Christianity because there are others out there who are getting tortured by other Religions, and that's Christianity's fault?



It's not you exclusively. It's religion as a whole. If religion didn't exist, then there would be none of that happening. But like I said, there's nothing that can be done about it now.

The negatives far outweigh the positives either way.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't think it's fair to blame an entire religion for its bad seeds.
I grew up in a religious village that practises christanity. Each week we would read the bible in our religion class (which is a common thing in europe, replaced with philosophy for atheists and other religions [and christians who want to prefer it]).
All we were taught in those classes was forgiveness and loving each other, like each class we would read a story where there was a group who would judge someone (like a prostitute or a jew) and then Jesus would stood up for them and say that talking down on people is never okay. Or something like that, my indepth bible studies are like over a decade ago. In high school we learned about all religions and how we can live alongsides those who do not share ours.
I mean, it didn't get to bullies of course, but they will use whatever alternative fact for their own agenda, and christians are definitely the biggest bullies, the bible doesn't encourage hostility or hatred towards others.
A coworker of mine is a strong and passionate christian who was raised by it at home 24/7 and she's the most compassionate and thoughtful person I know. Because she actually read the bible and practises it. Like, I don't know much about religion myself, but I think she told me that the new testament condemns the old testament yet old people always think the old testament is 100% accurate?
And despite the bullies using christanity as their weapon, I do wish that everybody could have enough common sense that a book written like 1900 years ago does not reflect our modern times and that we have to grow and learn as a society.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like, religion is meant to spread love and peace, people abusing it doesn't change its core message.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> So you're saying that we aren't allowed to say that we appreciate Christianity because there are others out there who are getting tortured by other Religions, and that's Christianity's fault?



But Christianity is doing the same thing. Torturing people because of what some random bloke wrote on a piece of paper thousands of years ago, those problems are relevant now so you can't say 'heck, it doesn't matter it's just old' because you can't hide behind that. People are still being killed for being gay, but apparently Christianity is all about love and acceptance and makes everyone's lives better. It's made people's lives hell. All religions included.

Bowie is probably the smartest person on this forum tbh, they never even stated it was Christianity's fault. Nowhere. All that was said was that 'religion overall' shouldn't exist. So I'm not even sure where you got that from.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Religion made gay rights an issue. Back then, people may have not cared if someone was attracted to someone of the same sex, but then these books came along that said being gay is wrong and evil and then people started discriminating against gay, lesbian, and bisexual people in large numbers as religion spread.



Just because there were people who started discriminating, doesn't mean that everyone who is Christian is against homosexuals.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Riedy said:


> I don't think it's fair to blame an entire religion for its bad seeds.
> I grew up in a religious village that practises christanity. Each week we would read the bible in our religion class (which is a common thing in europe, replaced with philosophy for atheists and other religions [and christians who want to prefer it]).
> All we were taught in those classes was forgiveness and loving each other, like each class we would read a story where there was a group who would judge someone (like a prostitute or a jew) and then Jesus would stood up for them and say that talking down on people is never okay. Or something like that, my indepth bible studies are like over a decade ago. In high school we learned about all religions and how we can live alongsides those who do not share ours.
> I mean, it didn't get to bullies of course, but they will use whatever alternative fact for their own agenda, and christians are definitely the biggest bullies, the bible doesn't encourage hostility or hatred towards others.
> ...



Unfortunately a bad apple can ruin the basket.


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It's a great thing.
> 
> People need to realize the fact that the Bible was written hundred of years ago, and that most of "today's problems" weren't really a thing back then. So if you claim that the Bible is "against homosexuals" than realize that it wasn't even a topic when the Bible was written!



That wouldn't be a problem if religion moved to update itself with the times. But it largely doesn't, which means that people of faith can continue to use religion as a catalyst for their hatred. If you try to live your life by a text that was compiled thousands of years ago, you're bound to come across as outdated and offensive. Christianity needs to find a better balance between tradition and tolerance, and while some followers have, a great deal haven't and never will. That's what giving Christianity such a bad name.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> But Christianity is doing the same thing. Torturing people because of what some random bloke wrote on a piece of paper thousands of years ago, those problems are relevant now so you can't say 'heck, it doesn't matter it's just old' because you can't hide behind that. People are still being killed for being gay, but apparently Christianity is all about love and acceptance and makes everyone's lives better. It's made people's lives hell. All religions included.
> 
> Bowie is probably the smartest person on this forum tbh, they never even stated it was Christianity's fault. Nowhere. All that was said was that 'religion overall' shouldn't exist. So I'm not even sure where you got that from.



The problems are relevant now because there are idiots who are making it a problem. That accounts for the idiots who are discriminating, and the homosexuals who are whining about an old book. Yes, I said old book again. Deal with it.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Just because there were people who started discriminating, doesn't mean that everyone who is Christian is against homosexuals.



It seems that way, though. So why follow and preach the bible if that's true?  ?\_(ツ)_/? Go do what you want, but don't shove faux 'love and peace wowie' down people's throats. 


I can't wait for the rapture so I don't have to live in this society anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> The problems are relevant now because there are idiots who are making it a problem. That accounts for the idiots who are discriminating, and the homosexuals who are whining about an old book. Yes, I said old book again. Deal with it.



Don't blame victims of homophobia for the old book's mess.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

GrayScreen said:


> That wouldn't be a problem if religion moved to update itself with the times. But it largely doesn't, which means that people of faith can continue to use religion as a catalyst for their hatred. If you try to live your life by a text that was compiled thousands of years ago, you're bound to come across as outdated and offensive. Christianity needs to find a better balance between tradition and tolerance, and while some followers have, a great deal haven't and never will. That's what giving Christianity such a bad name.



I don't disagree with the fact that the Bible has some parts to it that might come as offensive to some, but it doesn't give people a reason to hate the entire Religion.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I don't disagree with the fact that the Bible has some parts to it that might come as offensive to some, but it doesn't give people a reason to hate the entire Religion.



It does, actually. There are plenty of people who have spent their whole lives in fear of their Christian families and communities due to homophobic attitudes. There are people who have even been murdered because of it. Gives anybody enough reason to want to stay as far away as possible from Christianity.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I don't disagree with the fact that the Bible has some parts to it that might come as offensive to some, but it doesn't give people a reason to hate the entire Religion.



It does, for a lot of reasons. Gay youth get kicked out of their homes and abused because their parents believe that 'gay is sin'. Matthew Shepherd was tortured and murdered for his sexual orientation. A vast majority of hate crimes target the LGBT community and Christians hide behind the Bible because of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ready4theworld2end now lol


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bowie said:


> It does, actually. There are plenty of people who have spent their whole lives in fear of their Christian families and communities due to homophobic attitudes. There are people who have even been murdered because of it. Gives anybody enough reason to want to stay as far away as possible from Christianity.



Who is being murdered? And why is it Christianity's fault. I don't think I have ever heard a story of a Christian murdering a homosexual. If there is, then feed me some links.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> It does, for a lot of reasons. Gay youth get kicked out of their homes and abused because their parents believe that 'gay is sin'. Matthew Shepherd was tortured and murdered for his sexual orientation. A vast majority of hate crimes target the LGBT community and Christians hide behind the Bible because of it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ready4theworld2end now lol



The Christians who are doing that are bad. The Christians who are not are good. Some people hate all Christians. That is a problem.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

*The Koran says: *



> "Slay them wherever you find them...Idolatry is worse than carnage...Fight against them until idolatry is no more and God's religion reigns supreme." (Surah 2:190-)





> "Forbidden to you are...married women, except those you own as slaves." (Surah 4:20-, 24-)




Do you hate Muslims for parts of their holy book having despicable teachings?

If you answered "no", then why do you hate Christianity for that beautiful religion having some despicable teachings in their holy book?


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> The Christians who are doing that are bad. The Christians who are not are good. Some people hate all Christians. That is a problem.



Christians hating LGBT people is a much worse problem in scale and magnitude than any hate against Christians for that reason. Unfortunately, it's not just a few bad apples in the basket but more like just a few good apples in the basket when it comes to Christians actually showing respect for other people's humanity.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *The Koran says: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like how you always change your signature to the theme whatever thread you're currently bickering on lol


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *The Koran says: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Abrahamic religions are guilty of stuff like this, though I don't hate any religion and hold them all to the same standard of criticism


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I don't disagree with the fact that the Bible has some parts to it that might come as offensive to some, but it doesn't give people a reason to hate the entire Religion.



I agree, which is why I don't hate Christianity as a whole but I do have a problem with a good deal Christian followers. Fanaticism is unbelievably dangerous, and Christian fanaticism isn't exempt from that. There aren't enough Christians who are willing to address and fix the huge issues that have been plaguing their faith for hundreds of years. That being said, is it any wonder why so many people would come to hate the religion itself? Hand-waving this by saying that people who are hurt by Christian-based bigotry are just "whining" is...not the kindest thing to say. Plenty of people (women, LGBT, racial minorities, people of other faith systems) have suffered greatly because of fanatical Christians. If Christians really care about the betterment of human-kind and society at large, then these issues simply must addressed.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *The Koran says: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, all religion brings more bad than good.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Who is being murdered? And why is it Christianity's fault. I don't think I have ever heard a story of a Christian murdering a homosexual. If there is, then feed me some links.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




"In 2014, the FBI reported that 20.8% of hate crimes reported to police in 2013 were founded on perceived sexual orientation. 61% of those attacks were against gay men. Additionally, 0.5% of all hate crimes were based on perceived gender identity."

"Ronald Gay entered a gay bar in Roanoke, Virginia on September 22, 2000, and opened fire on the patrons, killing Danny Overstreet, 43 years old, and severely injuring six others. Ronald said he was angry over what his name now meant, and deeply upset that three of his sons had changed their surname. He claimed that he had been told by God to find and kill lesbians and gay men, describing himself as a "Christian Soldier working for my Lord;" Gay testified in court that "he wished he could have killed more fags," before several of the shooting victims as well as Danny Overstreet's family and friends.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Dixx said:


> All Abrahamic religions are guilty of stuff like this, though I don't hate any religion and hold them all to the same standard of criticism



All religions do have despicable things about them and those who follow through on those negative things are often rightfully called extremists.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Christians hating LGBT people is a much worse problem in scale and magnitude than any hate against Christians for that reason. Unfortunately, it's not just a few bad apples in the basket but more like just a few good apples in the basket when it comes to Christians actually showing respect for other people's humanity.



The good apples are Christians. The bad apples are not in my opinion.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *The Koran says: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like _any_ religion, so I don't care. I just want to live my life without being targeted by extremely religious people for who I want to love/marry. All religions are guilty of bringing more hatred and positivity. So I wouldn't call it 'beautiful'.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> "In 2014, the FBI reported that 20.8% of hate crimes reported to police in 2013 were founded on perceived sexual orientation. 61% of those attacks were against gay men. Additionally, 0.5% of all hate crimes were based on perceived gender identity."
> 
> "Ronald Gay entered a gay bar in Roanoke, Virginia on September 22, 2000, and opened fire on the patrons, killing Danny Overstreet, 43 years old, and severely injuring six others. Ronald said he was angry over what his name now meant, and deeply upset that three of his sons had changed their surname. He claimed that he had been told by God to find and kill lesbians and gay men, describing himself as a "Christian Soldier working for my Lord;" Gay testified in court that "he wished he could have killed more fags," before several of the shooting victims as well as Danny Overstreet's family and friends.



The first link had no proof that those were Christians. The second guy was just an idiot and 99.99% of all Christians would never do anything like that.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> "In 2014, the FBI reported that 20.8% of hate crimes reported to police in 2013 were founded on perceived sexual orientation. 61% of those attacks were against gay men. Additionally, 0.5% of all hate crimes were based on perceived gender identity."
> 
> "Ronald Gay entered a gay bar in Roanoke, Virginia on September 22, 2000, and opened fire on the patrons, killing Danny Overstreet, 43 years old, and severely injuring six others. Ronald said he was angry over what his name now meant, and deeply upset that three of his sons had changed their surname. He claimed that he had been told by God to find and kill lesbians and gay men, describing himself as a "Christian Soldier working for my Lord;" Gay testified in court that "he wished he could have killed more fags," before several of the shooting victims as well as Danny Overstreet's family and friends.



(Todd Starnes: Godless America)



> A professor at the University of Kentucky who applied for a job directing the university's observatory but was turned down after the hiring committee found out he was a Christian.





> A senior citizens' center in Port Wentworth, Georgia, that told elderly guests they could no longer pray over their meals;





> A North Carolina pastor who was fired from his duties as an honorary chaplain for the state House of Representatives after he invoked the name of Jesus in a prayer;





> Bibles and other religious materials that were briefly banned from Walter Reed Medical Center.





> A Massachusetts eight-year-old boy who was sent home from school and ordered to undergo a psychiatric evaluation after he drew a picture of Jesus on a cross;





> A Tennessee community college professor ordered her students to wear ribbons supporting gay rights and said those who believed in the traditional definition of marriage are just "uneducated bigots" who "attack homosexuals with hate," according to a legal firm representing several of the students in the class.





Alien51 said:


> The first kink had no proof that those were Christians. The second guy was just an idiot and 99.99% of all Christians would never do anything like that.



A lot of mentally ill people state their vicious acts for someone of greater importance.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> "Ronald Gay entered a gay bar in Roanoke, Virginia on September 22, 2000, and opened fire on the patrons, killing Danny Overstreet, 43 years old, and severely injuring six others. Ronald said he was angry over what his name now meant, and deeply upset that three of his sons had changed their surname. He claimed that he had been told by God to find and kill lesbians and gay men, describing himself as a "Christian Soldier working for my Lord;" Gay testified in court that "he wished he could have killed more fags," before several of the shooting victims as well as Danny Overstreet's family and friends.


here, in case u missed it


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I don't like _any_ religion, so I don't care. I just want to live my life without being targeted by extremely religious people for who I want to love/marry. All religions are guilty of bringing more hatred and positivity. So I wouldn't call it 'beautiful'.



I disagree. Positivity is shown more in religion or else it wouldn't be as popular as it is.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> The good apples are Christians. The bad apples are not in my opinion.



Um... You don't get to do that. Just like I, as an atheist, don't get to turn around say that The Amazing Atheist is not an atheist, just because I think he's a terrible person.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I did my research, here's your source for Christian hate-crimes against homosexual people. are we just ignoring this and going off on opinions now. cougcoughcough



Like Alien51 said, 


> The first kink had no proof that those were Christians.





Envy said:


> Um... You don't get to do that. Just like I, as an atheist, don't get to turn around say that The Amazing Atheist is not an atheist, just because I think he's a terrible person.



The Christians that condemn others are not true Christians...

That's what this educated man said.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I did my research, here's your source for Christian hate-crimes against homosexual people. are we just ignoring this and going off on opinions now. cougcoughcough



Did you see my post?


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> (Todd Starnes: Godless America)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is literally like saying black people aren't oppressed. you cannot turn around and victimise christianity because that fits your agenda.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Did you see my post? It's there, go find it.



i only saw it after i posted that, welp sorry


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> The good apples are Christians. The bad apples are not in my opinion.



There are a lot of people who feel the same way, but the reality is that the "bad Christians" have basically taken over the religion. I know a few people who are Christians and stand up for women's rights, LGBT rights, etc., but they seem to be in the minority of people who identify themselves as Christians. That's why Christianity has such a negative reputation now. If the good people choose to use the same name as the bad people, then it's hard for us to tell our friends from enemies and knowing that the majority of self-identified Christians are against equal rights, we hear "Christian" and think that person is probably not our friend. So either Christians who believe in equality need to take their religion back from the bible-thumpers, or they need to use a different name so they stop getting lumped in with those bible-thumpers.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> The Christians that condemn others are not true Christians...



And I'm saying you and Alien51 (or anyone, including myself) don't get to determine who is a true Christian and who is not. This is a fallacy.


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

Happy is the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks- Psalm 137:9

As in all the congregations of the saints, women should remain silent in the churches. They are not allowed to speak, but must be in submission, as the Law says-1 Corinthians 14:34-35 

A woman should learn in quietness and full submission. I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent-1 Timothy 2:11-12

If anyone curses his father or mother, he must be put to death-Leviticus 20:9

 Slaves, submit yourselves to your masters with all respect, not only to those who are good and considerate, but also to those who are harsh-Peter 2:18

the Quran is just as bad tbh


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> this is literally like saying *black people aren't oppressed*. you cannot turn around and* victimise christianity because that fits your agenda*.



Blacks are oppressed in a fair number of court cases and education.

I'm not victimizing Christianity. I'm bringing up the point that there is hate to all communities and it is unnecessary. 

Also, look at that demographics of the last few years of Christianity in the Middle East. Christianity is a victim.



Envy said:


> And I'm saying you and Alien51 (or anyone, including myself) don't get to determine who is a true Christian and who is not. This is a fallacy.



I can see where you're coming from but I whole heartedly disagree.

You can identify yourself with a religion and be an "extremist", "a true follower", or a "fake follower."



Dixx said:


> Happy is the one who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks- Psalm 137:9
> 
> As in all the congregations of the saints, women should remain silent in the churches. They are not allowed to speak, but must be in submission, as the Law says-1 Corinthians 14:34-35
> 
> ...



Yes. The Koran and The Bible both teach (to fake followers and extremists) bad followings.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Blacks are oppressed in a fair number of court cases and education.
> 
> I'm not victimizing Christianity. I'm bringing up the point that there is hate to all communities and it is unnecessary.
> 
> Also, look at that demographics of the last few years of Christianity in the Middle East. Christianity is a victim.



And many Christians in the West hate Muslims. Basically all of the major religions hate each other and whichever one is the majority in a region oppresses the minority religions.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Envy said:


> Um... You don't get to do that. Just like I, as an atheist, don't get to turn around say that The Amazing Atheist is not an atheist, just because I think he's a terrible person.



I can do whatever I want. Don't tell me how to live my life.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> And I'm saying you and Alien51 (or anyone, including myself) don't get to determine who is a true Christian and who is not. This is a fallacy.



Once again, don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> And many Christians in the West hate Muslims. Basically all of the major religions hate each other and whichever one is the majority in a region oppresses the minority religions.



SOME progressives (and left-leaning individuals) hate Christians, tolerate Muslims.

SOME Christians (and right-leaning individuals) hate Islam, tolerate progressives.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I can do whatever I want. Don't tell me how to live my life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



How old are you, 12?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I can do whatever I want. Don't tell me how to live my life.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They're not telling you want to do. 

I think they have no problem with you being a Christian, actually. Am I right?


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> How old are you, 12?



You wish, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> They're not telling you want to do.
> 
> I think they have no problem with you being a Christian, actually. Am I right?



Probably so.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> You wish, lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



From what I can assume and interpret, these people here are stating that religions are despicable because of the hate they teach (to fake followers and extremists).


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> You wish, lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You should act more your age, then.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> From what I can assume and interpret, these people here are stating that religions are despicable because of the hate they teach (to fake followers and extremists).



Nah, there just trolling me.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Also, look at that demographics of the last few years of Christianity in the Middle East. Christianity is a victim.



Christians in the Middle East are persecuted. That's sad, and wrong. But it's not happening in the US.



> Yes. The Koran and The Bible both teach (to fake followers and extremists) bad followings.



I do not think that taking God's orders in their holy texts makes them "extremists". It makes them devoted believers. They are labeled extremists because those holy texts are extremely immoral by modern standards. 

Your average modern-day Christian hardly follows the Bible at all. That is good. But it really begs the question why call themselves followers of the Bible at all? They'll claim it's the inerrant word of God, but they throw most of it away with their own judgment.

Keeping the book around and claiming it as the inerrant holy text of God enables the extremists who are not so discerning. The Bible should really just be thrown out or at the very least straight-up declared by churches to be errant.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> You should act more your age, then.



It's common for people, of all ages, to get upset because they think they're being targeted or their opinion isn't being heard. 

Although he could have been seen as immature on one post, Alien51 has provided quality discussion to this thread. I appreciate his opinions. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> Your average modern-day Christian hardly follows the Bible at all. That is good. But it really begs the question why call themselves followers of the Bible at all? They'll claim it's the inerrant word of God, but they throw most of it away with their own judgment.



If you forgive others, try not to judge, ask for forgiveness, believe in the Jesus Christ, and follow the ten commandments... I'd say you're a well-representative of the Christian faith.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Nah, there just trolling me.




_DID YOU MEAN: THEY'RE?_

People who are obsessed with religious teachings are what are wrong with religion as a whole. They make it bad for the rest of them, which is why people have a poor reception of religion.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Envy said:


> Keeping the book around and claiming it as the inerrant holy text of God enables the extremists who are not so discerning.



People of all faiths do this. Judaism is a religion that doesn't usually, and uncommonly act on bigotry of hatred.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> DID YOU MEAN: THEY'RE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the correction.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Thanks for the correction.



no problemo neighbourino


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> You should act more your age, then.



You're one to talk, lol.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Maybe now's a good time for the admins to close the thread lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 26, 2017)

I grew up Lutheran, and I think the branch I grew up in brings negativity to the world.  They're against a lot of things and seem quite condemning.  The church found out my lesbian friend got engaged to her girlfriend and told her they'd have to reconsider her singing in front of the church during services.  In my opinion, that's not a way to get this generation to go to church and to worship. My family and most of her's left that church months ago.

I do feel more non denominational churches will be more my thing, because I do enjoy the feeling I get going to church and worshiping and singing in a praise team.  However, I will not do that again until I find the right place to do it at.

So, right now I'm quite neutral.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> DID YOU MEAN: THEY'RE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My (past) Youth Group teacher was obsessed with religious teachings. She still allowed teenagers that were apart of the LGBTQ into the youth group, although she disproved of their identification. She did not act on bigotry or even mention it. She wasn't pressured in her beliefs and actions. Her beliefs and actions derived from her relationship with her God and The Bible.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> You're one to talk, lol.



Ironically, I'm acting my age yet you're acting like a 12 year old telling people to stop "telling you what to do".


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> no problemo neighbourino



Uh, you forgot the capital N and the period. Not to mention, problemo and neighbourino don't appear to be words.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Maybe now's a good time for the admins to close the thread lol



I think you're contributing it without seeing the repercussions of it. This was, and still is a civil conversation happening about religion. If you'd like to no longer discuss religion, specifically Christianity, please don't post as it would be meaningless and unnecessary.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Ironically, I'm acting my age yet you're acting like a 12 year old telling people to stop "telling you what to do".



Nevermind


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> My (past) Youth Group teacher was obsessed with religious teachings. She still allowed teenagers that were apart of the LGBTQ into the youth group, although she disproved of their identification. She did not act on bigotry or even mention it. She wasn't pressured in her beliefs and actions. Her beliefs and actions derived from her relationship with her God and The Bible.



People like that make religion look bad. ISIS make Islam look bad. Extremists make a religion look bad, regardless of whether they're acting on the truth of their religion. Islam is a peaceful religion and it disapproves of violence towards other religions, yet the extremists we're seeing make it look bad, which upsets true believers of that religion.

One bad apple ruins the basket.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Ah, you must be 10 then!



*gets banned*

yes kapri sunz r mi favouirit drink fam wat u sayinz


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> *People like that make religion look bad*. ISIS make Islam look bad. Extremists make a religion look bad, regardless of whether they're acting on the truth of their religion. Islam is a peaceful religion and it disapproves of violence towards other religions, yet the extremists we're seeing make it look bad, which upsets true believers of that religion.
> 
> One bad apple ruins the basket.



I'm a bit confused about that.  She is a benevolent, kind woman who gave, and gives kids a sense of stability and belonging.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> If you forgive others, try not to judge, ask for forgiveness, believe in the Jesus Christ, and follow the ten commandments... I'd say you're a well-representative of the Christian faith.



That's all fine and dandy, but I'm not sure what that has to do with our discussion.



Raskell said:


> People of all faiths do this. Judaism is a religion that doesn't usually, and uncommonly act on bigotry of hatred.



I'll admit I do not know much about Judaism in terms of its followers. However, I do know there are multiple sects of Judaism. Some very liberal ones, like a fair portion of modern-day Christians, and some very conservative ones (I believe they are called Orthodox Jews).



Raskell said:


> My (past) Youth Group teacher was obsessed with religious teachings. She still allowed teenagers that were apart of the LGBTQ into the youth group, although she disproved of their identification. *She did not act on bigotry or even mention it.*



So how did you know she "disapproved of their identification", then?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> People like that make religion look bad. ISIS make Islam look bad. Extremists make a religion look bad, regardless of whether they're acting on the truth of their religion. Islam is a peaceful religion and it disapproves of violence towards other religions, yet the extremists we're seeing make it look bad, which upsets true believers of that religion.
> 
> *One bad apple ruins the basket.*



Yes, I agree that 'One bad apple ruins the basket.'

You can take action against that basket. But you don't have to hate the basket.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but I'm not sure what that has to do with our discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good question! 

Because I respected her opinion and got to know her. In relevant conversation and upon when being asked, she told ones asking questions what she believed in.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yes, I agree that 'One bad apple ruins the basket.'
> 
> You can take action against that basket. But you don't have to hate the basket.



It taints the view of the basket though. A lot of people see extremism in the media and falsely put two and two together that ISIS=Islam=BAD. It's like wearing rose-tinted glasses.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't have to be a Christian to know this thread is going to hell.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> People like that make religion look bad. ISIS make Islam look bad. Extremists make a religion look bad, regardless of whether they're acting on the truth of their religion. Islam is a peaceful religion and it disapproves of violence towards other religions, yet the extremists we're seeing make it look bad, which upsets true believers of that religion.
> 
> One bad apple ruins the basket.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you are getting out of control.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Envy said:


> I'll admit I do not know much about Judaism in terms of its followers. However, I do know there are multiple sects of Judaism. Some very liberal ones, like a fair portion of modern-day Christians, and some very conservative ones (I believe they are called Orthodox Jews).



There are those who consider themselves to be followers of Jesus Christ and identify as homosexual. There are those who identify and align with the democratic party, but approves of Trump's job performance in the White House. There are those who preach tolerance, but spew out intolerance.

There are varieties of everything.

That's a hypocritical statement. 

 If you aren't going to value the discussion and post meaningful and relevant things, please don't post at all.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

The same thing is often put together with Christianity and every other religion, with Christianity being Anti-Gay Passage/Belief=Christianity=BAD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> I don't have to be a Christian to know this thread is going to hell.



same


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It taints the view of the basket though. A lot of people see extremism in the media and falsely put two and two together that ISIS=Islam=BAD. It's like wearing rose-tinted glasses.



Yes. A fair number of individuals do put "ISIS=Islam=Bad." It's not right.

In my opinion, it should be... "ISIS=False Islam=Bad."


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 26, 2017)

Extremists of any kind are bad but just "normal" Christianity I'm neutral to.


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That's a hypocritical statement.
> 
> If you aren't going to value the discussion and post meaningful and relevant things, please don't post at all.



I'm sorry, but I am known by everyone to not handle arguments like these very well. I will admit that that was hypocritical, and I have said some really immature stuff on this thread, but at the same time, I really was being trolled. 

Good Night.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Envy said:


> Christians in the Middle East are persecuted. That's sad, and wrong. But it's not happening in the US.



It is sad and wrong. :c

We aren't seeing the same persecution of Christians in the United States Of America as we do in the Middle East. There is physical, social, political war on Christianity happening in the Middle East. I believe there is a (,irrelevant in somecases,) political war and social war on Christianity in the United States.




Alien51 said:


> I'm sorry, but I am known by everyone to not handle arguments like these very well. I will admit that that was hypocritical, and I have said some really immature stuff on this thread, but at the same time, I really was being trolled.
> 
> Good Night.



I think I am done with this thread for the time being of tonight as well. I appreciate the civil conversation that was had. 

I might re-join in later this evening, but there is a low chance of that. >3


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> It is sad and wrong. :c
> 
> We aren't seeing the same persecution of Christians in the United States Of America as we do in the Middle East. There is physical, social, political war on Christianity happening in the Middle East. I believe there is a (,irrelevant in somecases,) political war and social war on Christianity in the United States.
> 
> ...



It's hypocritical as Christianity was birthed in the Middle-East. Radicalisation and discrimination has a lot to do with only 2-4% of the Middle East's population being Christians now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need a nap, cyaz


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> There are those who consider themselves to be followers of Jesus Christ and identify as homosexual. There are those who identify and align with the democratic party, but approves of Trump's job performance in the White House. There are those who preach tolerance, but spew out intolerance.
> 
> There are varieties of everything.



Okay, I'm not one who has ever said otherwise. I'm not one who has gone about saying that there are "true" Christians versus "fake" Christians.



Raskell said:


> It is sad and wrong. :c
> 
> We aren't seeing the same persecution of Christians in the United States Of America as we do in the Middle East. There is physical, social, political war on Christianity happening in the Middle East. I believe there is a (,irrelevant in somecases,) political war and social war on Christianity in the United States.



In the USA there is a demand for secularism in the government and government-ran institutions. That's it. It's not persecution in the slightest.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

What's with the 'fake' and 'real' Christians? They still all follow Christianity, nobody's fake.

All I think about is the botched Jesus painting versus the real one.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey guys.  Please try harder to keep things civil and respectful and stop with the petty comments about how immature everyone else is.  This is one of those topics that always seems to go down the tubes rather quickly, so if you don't feel as though you can discuss it without getting angry and going completely off-topic then it's best to just walk away and not post.  We'll have to shut this down and issue formal warnings if we see any more of this.

Also, please stop with the comments about how horrible the thread is and how it needs to be closed.  Just report the thread if you think it needs attention.

Thanks.


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I believe there is a (,irrelevant in somecases,) political war and social war on Christianity in the United States.


yet there's not a single atheist out of all 535 members congress wow Christians are so underrepresented in the US the war on Christianity is too real


----------



## ams (Feb 26, 2017)

I think that Christianity brings profound negativity into the world, but I want to be really clear that I have nothing against Christians. Most Christians that I know are great people, and their personal beliefs about their religion are essentially the opposite of the messages that are in the bible. I think that if these kinds of regular Christians could commit to revising religious texts to more current Christian views of morality then I wouldn't have a problem with their beliefs at all. It's really too bad that so many people think that the bible is the word of God and not the words of horrific men that lived hundreds to thousands of years after Jesus lived.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 27, 2017)

christianity is something i'm neutral about, but sometimes i feel like i wished i believed in something to keep me going, i just don't


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 27, 2017)

There are people of all religions that bring good to the world. So yes, it does bring good. There are good people who do good things because of their faith and there are bad people who do bad things because of their faith.
To be perfectly honest I don't care what your religion is or race or nationality or sexuality or gender or anything. If you are nice I like you, if you are not I don't.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm a Christian myself, but allow me to go ahead and say that many people I meet that claim to be Christians don't act like ones.


----------



## intropella (Feb 27, 2017)

Goodness. This topic is lmfao.
-- neutral --
I'm Christian myself and I go to a Catholic school for all my life.
Let me clarified everything.

Most idiotic Christians follow the Old Testament, so they are tons of negative vibe. In addition, it's part of the a mask excuse to use Christianity to mask the cult.

Anyways, we are supposed to follow the New Testament.
Jesus came down anyways to tell all the Jews like lol this is old rules, here are the new rules that God told me about. 
BASICALLY, the OLD TESTAMENT is align or very very similar what the Jews and Muslim believes. WE actually believe in the same God! The only difference is the belief of Jesus or whoever is the Messiah.

"you support the things I have listed above." Are you insane?  Get out of your high horse, and learn to be educated to different views of values of how people learn. THUS, they are branches of Christianity (Lutheran, Catholic, Protestant, and many more) because how the interpret the Bible differently. (some uneducated people literally follow word by word, whereas majority use it a as a moral story or guidance )

I would gladly discuss more about this situation. Other than that. This is basically a quick tl:dr

-----
I was hella fortunate enough that I was part of an open catholic / christian school that never discriminate everyone. Basically took religion class to make use understand, not to take the bible literally, but interrupt like an allegory or something. It's like you're reading a literature book. just never read it literally
*

Legit there's every good apple and bad apple in every religion, it's just we noticed the negative / bad apples because they voice out so much.*


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

intropella said:


> Goodness. This topic is lmfao.
> -- neutral --
> I'm Christian myself and I go to a Catholic school for all my life.
> Let me clarified everything.
> ...



To be fair my comment was very ignorant towards other Christian religions and for that I'm sorry, but I'm not sorry for sharing what I said because it is still my opinion and thoughts on Christianity and those who follow it word by word. That's why I kept mentioning that most Christians haven't read the Bible or take it seriously because if they did the world would be garbage. (Once again an opinion, which can be right or wrong depending on your position)

"Are you insane", Yes I am actually. "Get out of your high horse", I wasn't being arrogant in the first place I was stating my opinion, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 27, 2017)

I think it's great as long as you're not using it as an excuse to be hateful to people.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 27, 2017)

I think Christianity can bring both positivity and negativity to the world. If you follow the messages about loving and helping others and living in peace and try to bring light to people's life (which is the whole point of the bible in my opinion), then you're bringing positivity into the world. But people who take every single line of the bible literally and use it as a reason to hate people are just making people hate a religion whose golden rule is to love others. It makes me so sad when people make generalized statements about how Christianity is not accepting and stuff like that because it's so not true, some people just take it too far.


----------



## wynn (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't mind religion. It makes a lot of people happy and have something to look forward to. The only time I really have a problem with it is when religious people try to shove their beliefs down others throats or when they use it as an excuse to have hatred towards certain things (e.g gay people). I believe that anyone can be respectful and kind and understanding of all people, religious or not and we shouldn't think religion brings negativity because there is negativity everywhere.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 27, 2017)

Christianity is fine

threads that turn into circle jerking and piss matches are not fine


----------

